# IM people you hate



## Vieope (Aug 27, 2005)

_Do you have a list? Do ya? Do ya? _


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 27, 2005)

Didn't you do this before and it got locked as soon as you made it?


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

How long till this thread is locked up????


----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)

1. foreman
2. everyone else


----------



## Vieope (Aug 27, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Didn't you do this before and it got locked as soon as you made it?


_Behold the power of.. 





_


----------



## topolo (Aug 27, 2005)

---------gay thread alert--------


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> 1. foreman
> 2. everyone else




that is not nice.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)

twas a joke! foreman knows that


----------



## Vieope (Aug 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> How long till this thread is locked up????


_No need to lock it up. It can be considered as.. let´s say..

group therapy. _


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> 1. foreman
> 2. everyone else


at least I'm number 1 in the bizarro world


----------



## maniclion (Aug 27, 2005)

Hate is a strong word I reserve for only the most depraved,vile vermin such as ManicLion.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

No one.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 27, 2005)

Fashong


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> Fashong


Thats in fashion.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 27, 2005)

WTF, why do you relate fashion to fashong?


----------



## MyK (Aug 27, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> 1. foreman
> 2. everyone else


----------



## maniclion (Aug 27, 2005)

*The 462 members who visited the forum the last 48 hours are :*
* Legion *, 01warrior, 1953, 1badgerman, 1Fast400, 99hawkins, _aggies1ut_, AirCartman, AJR, akadnyce, AKIRA, alexvega, americandreams2, AmericanSensei, Amsa, Andre14615, Andrewwagner, andyo, animalmachine, antelope07, _Archangel_, areacode516guy, arizonanightwol, ArnoldsProtege, artemis, asianfreak, astanar, ATOMSPLTR, averystang, A_F_Lover, B(PaUL)S.*USN*, baby, Bakersfield, _bandaidwoman_, Bar16, bdpate, bench, bench2120, bender, bengie201, bennjammin, BIG, Big Bob, BigDyl, Bill Mc, bio-chem, Blade1, blueboy, blueyedviking, bmoser24, BoneCrusher, Boomster, BrassBolt, brents, brian2440, _BritChick_, BritishTang, Brobert7, brogers, brokeass122, BruiseKnee, bster13, buckeye, Bugeroo, buildingup, BULL5150, BuzzU, bwt502, _b_reed23_, Caesar, caghtan, _camarosuper6_, _candu_, cappa12434, _cappo5150_, Cardinal, celt, cfs3, _Chain Link_, ChaoticJelly, Chars Dad, cheesy1967, chris mason, chronic, chunky34, cider303, cjrmack, ck37, Claudette, clemson357, cletis20, ClintZ28, cmpd, Corn88m, Cowbell, _CowPimp_, cpush, CRASHMAN, Cris2Blis, Crono1000, Cubano, d6194, da jock, DAAJ, Dale Mabry, dAMvN, _Dante_, DanTYG, Davo, Ddevildownn, _Decker_, deeno, Deity Goddess, DemolitionNine, demond, dfauteux, dg806, Dipsh!t, Dmoe13, _doeslayer_, donthomas81, DontStop, drag0n, DrBermant, _du510_, duckyrabman, durk, dutchpower, _Eggs_, eh52874, EvilEvo, evolve, fantasma62, Fashong, Firemedic90, FishOrCutBait, Flex, flute, fmiceli, ForemanRules, fUnc17, Gadsta, GAmuscle26, gbrednya, geotein, GiantCat, Ginkaze, Giovanni, gladi8r, _GoalGetter_, goandykid, gococksDJS, god hand, gonzalez47, GoPower, Gordo7979, GPAONEG, _gr81_, greekblondechic, greekgod718, _GSXR750_, guitar_man04, GuyinDC, _gwcaton_, hal, haliemb, hardasnails1973, HardTrainer, Harry, HaTa, heeholler, Heimir, Hibs, Hillside, hiramabiff, hotbody_08, hotmama2three, HotMom23, I Are Baboon, ibs, ifixedit, _ihateschoolmt_, IJ300, indian09, IRONBXR, ironman, ironman512, IRONMAN55, Island Roots, ispymalik, janet, janicelesa, jazzyd, jbspider, _Jenny_, JerseyDevil, jgschreck, jhomich, Jim JAmes, jitsulad, JJJ, JLB001, JoeR., John_1985, jokbc52, _jphess2_, JRJ26, Jutza, Kalel42, kalvinj, kaz, KelJu, KentDog, kingmike, KJL, kkschaef, kku919, klmclean, kr1s1, kraziplaya, kwanger, largepkg, Larry Scott, LatinEM1, Lepa, LexusGS, _Lex_Talionis_, lnvanry, lord, luke77, lux, Machher, maintainr, manchesterNuts, Marky, mark_ross, Marlon, marty 600, matts1985, mawi_wowie, Max Liftswell, Maxatron, maze, mb27, mckarena, meazza, MeLo, mervin, mike koren, milhouse2, Milkyway777, MillerMan, _min0 lee_, mkmadsen, MorteSubite, Mr. Diesel, mremann, mr_oo3, _Mr_Snafu_, Mudge, MuscleM4n, MWpro, MyK, myMUSICveins, Myztek, Nate K, newride, NJcactus, nmuriqi, NO2, Nobizow, nunya53, oaktownboy, Oz lifter, P-funk, Paynne, peanutsarehairy, Pepper, pereari, pete69, PeterGunz, pghkid3, Phaedrus, PharmD, _Phred_, Pinner, pipes, _PirateFromHell_, Pizzer, Platinum, _ponyboy_, powerlifter1985, Premiere, Psch91, pudenader, Purdue Power, Pylon, pyro, Quiller, r0dxx, _raab_, rajloungani, rburton, ReelBigFish, Returning, RexStunnahH, _RickM_, _Rissole_, RJ.D, Robboe, Robert DiMaggio, _Robin Hood_, Rob_NC, _Rocco32_, RoCk79, ROCKPILE, rogor1, RonZ, Rosati, rpoclt, RRG, ryuage, sabre81, Sacto95827, saeed7soul, Sam40, samoo, SANDIEGOROB, sandramarvel, _Sara Valentine_, sarabosanko, Saturday Fever, Scott, scrappy2, sdupdike, Sean97070, Seanp156, Sef, serd, setay207, seven11, Shendel, shiznit2169, Short tea, SJ69, skinner3233, Slash, smallfry, Smoo_lord, Snatch518, snowfitness1, sntjdmngz, son of spot, soxmuscle, SpaceMonkey, sparetire, speedy-vet, spike2007, _Spitfire_, spuddawg, Squaggleboggin, squanto, squirrel58, stonev16, Streetman, Stretch, StrongHands610, _Stu_, Super Hulk, surfinsd, swede3333, sweetness, takopoke, _Tank316_, TattooedCarrot, TCAP28, teazle, TexasGirl, thajeepster, thatboyky, The Monkey Man, TheASSMAN, TheCurse, theoldeagle, THEUNIT(XXL), thinman, Tiaret, tiredofchex, tmericola, tommyboy11, tom_sparco, _topolo_, Tough Old Man, TPTrash, tree, Tribal, TrojanMan60563, Tropicalgirlxx, _tryintogetbig_, turbine5, twal, Twigz, Twin Peak, Twomins, TxBigGuy, USA WRESTLER, user10025, _Velvet_, Vieope, vikingqb7, _VipeR_, vtguy8101, WATTS, Weatherlite, wesplum, _westb51_, wheystation, willocraig, _Witmaster_, workingatit43, worldfederation, yahweh76, Yanick, _yellowmoomba_, YorkKnight, young d, YSK, yuyi, Z2G,

 I like the above people and hate the following


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 27, 2005)

Archangel 	
Eggs 	
min0 lee 	
ForemanRules 	
ihateschoolmt 	
Vieope 	
bio-chem 	
busyLivin 	
* Legion * 	
god hand 	
Pepper 	
The Monkey Man 	
maniclion 	
SuperFlex 	
007 	
Shae 	
buildingup 	
largepkg 	
FishOrCutBait 	
Arnold who? 	
MuscleM4n 	
Witmaster 	
greekblondechic 	
vanity 	
Mudge 	
MyK
maniclion 	
buildingup 	
Chain Link 	
du510 	
Cowbell 	
Vieope 	
Tough Old Man 	
MWpro 	
juggernaut 	
LexusGS 	
The Monkey Man 	
topolo 	
Pepper 	
brogers


----------



## maniclion (Aug 27, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> WTF, why do you relate fashion to fashong?


Min0 means that Self loathing is in fasion since I started it with my post.



> Hate is a strong word I reserve for only the most depraved,vile vermin such as ManicLion.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Archangel
> Eggs
> min0 lee
> ForemanRules
> ...


No..no you were right. Thats the amount of people that hate you.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> No..no you were right. Thats the amount of people that hate you.


       
No just playing, I just ripped the post list of two threads.
I do want to say that if you hate someone here you've got real issues because this should not effect you like that, this is just saying some shit about some bullshit.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 27, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Archangel
> Eggs
> min0 lee
> ForemanRules
> ...




Sweet I didn't make the list.


----------



## MyK (Aug 27, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Archangel
> Eggs
> min0 lee
> ForemanRules
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> No just playing, I just ripped the post list of two threads.
> I do want to say that if you hate someone here you've got real issues because this should not effect you like that, this is just saying some shit about some bullshit.


Is that really you? Thats probably the nicest thing I ever seen you post.  

There can be peace in the middle east.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 27, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Do you have a list? Do ya? Do ya? _




However there are some people that i disagree with,
due to their intolerance


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 27, 2005)

We should not tolerate this kind of post. 


Viope was listed twice on theunit's list.  Lots of hate goes out to the fuzzy wabbit


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 27, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> We should not tolerate this kind of post.
> 
> 
> Viope was listed twice on theunit's list.  Lots of hate goes out to the fuzzy wabbit


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


When I was a little kid ( 9 ) my parents showed me that bunny pic and told me and my brother it was a Colorado thumper......we believed it for years.






And I only Strongly dislike one member here......but thankfully he hasn't posted in over a month.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> And I only Strongly dislike one member here......but thankfully he hasn't posted in over a month.


Hmmm....a month....that could be...

Why? He's pretty cool.


----------



## MyK (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hmmm....a month....that could be...
> 
> Why? He's pretty cool.



that randy guy.

because hes a twat!


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hmmm....a month....that could be...
> 
> Why? He's pretty cool.


Its someone you dont care for as well


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't hate buildup, but I dislike him in the extreme. I'd love it if somebody smashed his head in with a lead pipe and smeared his brains all over the ground in a lovely little picaso style painting though 

Buildingup, you're a fucking homo, and stay out of my fiances journal if you can't shut your man pleasing mouth


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

Who could that be? I like everyone...I think....give a first letter hint.


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Who could that be? I like everyone...I think....give a first letter hint.


D...........first name first letter
D...........second name first letter


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

I didn't dislike him


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 27, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Archangel
> Eggs
> min0 lee
> ForemanRules
> ...



Dont know why you hate us when we are the only people who will even talk to you....even if it is to bash on you


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I didn't dislike him


I thought you did......


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 27, 2005)

I dont like the guy who used a picture animal house....if you know who I am talking about


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> I dont like the guy who used a picture animal house....if you know who I am talking about


I think his name was Cowbell


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

No, I think I may have disagreed or not like the way he treated a couple of members here. You may have been one of them I believe.
I think he's a smart guy but I do think he may get a bit aggressive with his knowledge.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

You guys talking about P D?


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> No, I think I may have disagreed or not like the way he treated a couple of members here. You may have been one of them I believe.
> I think he's a smart guy but I do think he may get a bit aggressive with his knowledge.


Ok so you're fucking in love with him  
I'm fucking sorry I said anything  

































































































































 just kidding.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

D D?

For some reason its drawing a blank, hrmmm.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> You guys talking about P D?


Nope, P D....


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 27, 2005)

> Ok so you're fucking in love with him
> I'm fucking sorry I said anything



 PSSS....Who are you talking about


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 27, 2005)

Psycho














































Dad



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

Yah, thats P D.

But who the hell is D D?


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 27, 2005)

no wit....thats who I was talking about, they are talking about someone different


by the way I dont believe I have ever met him.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Psycho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ohhhhh...him, nope.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh, ok than I have no idea who "DD" is?


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 27, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Oh, ok than I have no idea who "DD" is?



How about VD...do you know him?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

I hope not.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 27, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> How about VD...do you know him?


Can't say I've ever had the "pleasure" but not for a lack of trying


----------



## Vieope (Aug 27, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> We should not tolerate this kind of post.
> 
> 
> Viope was listed twice on theunit's list.  Lots of hate goes out to the fuzzy wabbit



_Look who is back. You are back, right? or I just didnt see you around? _


----------



## Vieope (Aug 27, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> But who the hell is D D?


_Brother of CS6. _


----------



## MyK (Aug 27, 2005)

dunkin donuts you dunkin dumbasses


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 27, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Oh, ok than I have no idea who "DD" is?


 Duncan dounuts I think?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Brother of CS6. _


This rabbit is smarter than your average rabbit.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 27, 2005)

Or was it *Duncans Donuts*























I'd like to take credit but another IM member with superior intellect in these silly matters just PM'd me with that answer


----------



## Vieope (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This rabbit is smarter than your average rabbit.


_Yayyy   _


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm hunting wabbit!


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

I will not confirm nor deny these allegations.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

You guys just had a disagreement, it happens.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 27, 2005)

_I am not that smart, at first I thought DD was a member with gyno. _


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Yayyy   _



I dont know min0, sometimes he seems like just another happy ass


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

Double D's, I can see that mistake.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I dont know min0, sometimes he seems like just another happy ass


I second that.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 27, 2005)

_Hey! _


----------



## Vieope (Aug 27, 2005)

_So anymore hate?  _


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 27, 2005)

I am starting to hate you!


----------



## Vieope (Aug 27, 2005)

_I hate myself sometimes too. Funny thing happens when there is some rope around.. _


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

I hate both of you.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I hate both of you.



Thanks...i was starting to feel left out


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I hate myself sometimes too. Funny thing happens when there is some rope around.. _


  Put... the....rope...down, unless it's for S&M then it's OK.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Put... the....rope...down, unless it's for S&M then it's OK.



Thats still bad....you could be like the lead singer from INSX and choke yourself to death with a belt while your jerkin it


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I don't hate buildup, but I dislike him in the extreme. I'd love it if somebody smashed his head in with a lead pipe and smeared his brains all over the ground in a lovely little picaso style painting though
> 
> Buildingup, you're a fucking homo, and stay out of my fiances journal if you can't shut your man pleasing mouth


And they say painting will make you less aggressive!

What happened in the finance section(or trade something)?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 28, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> And they say painting will make you less aggressive!
> 
> What happened in the finance section(or trade something)?




I think he was posting some crap in his fiance's journal. (im not sure who his fiancee is on this forum)


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 28, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> I think he was posting some crap in his fiance's journal. (im not sure who his fiancee is on this forum)


Ah damn, I'm not reading this shit right, I'm eating meal #4 right now so I'm a little distracted  

Oh and his   is a $^#*$# that also post on this forum, her name is JENNY
but you can call her ******************************************.

I'm just joking Justin, you know I love your wife right


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 28, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Ah damn, I'm not reading this shit right, I'm eating meal #4 right now so I'm a little distracted
> 
> Oh and his   is a $^#*$# that also post on this forum, her name is JENNY
> but you can call her ******************************************.
> ...




OH!  Jenn'y wedding journal?  Jenny and Eggs?  Awesome.   Where have I been?  Congrat's you two.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 28, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Ah damn, I'm not reading this shit right, I'm eating meal #4 right now so I'm a little distracted
> 
> Oh and his   is a $^#*$# that also post on this forum, her name is JENNY
> but you can call her ******************************************.
> ...


----------



## Eggs (Aug 28, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> OH!  Jenn'y wedding journal?  Jenny and Eggs?  Awesome.   Where have I been?  Congrat's you two.



Thanks Legion!


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 28, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> OH!  Jenn'y wedding journal?  Jenny and Eggs?  Awesome.   Where have I been?  Congrat's you two.



Sadly I have been in the dark for quite some time....no one ever tells me anything


----------



## Vieope (Aug 28, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> Sadly I have been in the dark for quite some time....no one ever tells me anything


_Yeah, recently someone told me that Jenny finally gave the finger to Eggs. I was like.. finally! 

Then I understood that they were gettting married.  _


----------



## Vieope (Aug 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


_Awesome.  _


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2005)

Eggs was fingered?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Eggs was fingered?


Me next!!!!


----------



## Shae (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 29, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Eggs was fingered?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 29, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Yeah, recently someone told me that Jenny finally gave the finger to Eggs. I was like.. finally!
> 
> Then I understood that they were gettting married.  _


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2005)

Now that I recall there was this one jerk and his name was mino lee.
I had another name at the time, long story short he called me a hoe and my family in the members photo gallery along side of saying nasty things to other members. 
Thats how I got my name.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 29, 2005)

_Is that so? I never knew the story behind your username. I do remember mino lee existed.

So what was your other username?  _


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2005)

Epoeiv and I used a hare in my avatar very similar to yours but pink in color.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 29, 2005)

_Don´t start with anagrams. Tell us.  _


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 29, 2005)

Min0, isnt that like name a kid after the rapist.
Why did you take his name?


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 29, 2005)

That would make a lot of sense if min0 was actually V, that would explain the gender confusion.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Don´t start with anagrams. Tell us.  _


I can't, it will reveal too much. Once my identity is out I would have to call Flex have him do some "cleaning" if you know what I mean.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Min0, isnt that like name a kid after the rapist.
> Why did you take his name?


I did it as a goof and it stood with me.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> That would make a lot of sense if min0 was actually V, that would explain the gender confusion.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 29, 2005)

I know who Min0 is it's all coming back to me now.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 30, 2005)

Well then tell us!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 30, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I know who Min0 is it's all coming back to me now.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

Min0 lee is a black dude!!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 30, 2005)

I have no sex, no color, no race no brains.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

No shit?


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have no sex, no color, no race no brains.



Now thats talent


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

I can't see - no help for me -


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 31, 2005)

You Tell Us Right Now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 31, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have no sex, no color, no race no brains.


I see.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 31, 2005)

I really do know and no one will get it out of me not even both of Min0 Lee


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 31, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I really do know and no one will get it out of me not even both of Min0 Lee


How did you find out?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 31, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> Now thats talent


It doesn't take much to post in the Open chat.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 31, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How did you find out?


Deductive reasoning.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 31, 2005)

I See......


----------



## Eggs (Aug 31, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Deductive reasoning.



liar


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 1, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I really do know and no one will get it out of me not even both of Min0 Lee


Then I would like you to keep it to yourself!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 1, 2005)

Mino lee died a while ago, a victim of self destruction.
We do not know each other.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 14, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Look who is back. You are back, right? or I just didnt see you around? _


No I'm not back ... just passig through.  When I dip below 80 hour work weeks I might get time to have a life.  I'll do some rabbit hunting when I do though my friend.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> No I'm not back ... just passig through. When I dip below 80 hour work weeks I might get time to have a life. I'll do some rabbit hunting when I do though my friend.


 I hope you're doing well BoneCrusher!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 14, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I hope you're doing well BoneCrusher!


I am cfs ... and thanks!!

My muslim beliefs lend me peace of mind in any situation.

































just kidin man ...  ... being an athiest is too much fun to give up for all those islamic traditions.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)

But think of the 72 virgins that you could get if you kill yourself while also killing the infidels!

 Wait a sec, I've been with a virgin...never mind.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 14, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> But think of the 72 virgins that you could get if you kill yourself while also killing the infidels!
> 
> Wait a sec, I've been with a virgin...never mind.


72 headaches who don't know how to f#$k .... noooo thanks.  I'd rather have a woman with a lil milage on her ride anytime.  Hope you is doin' well cfs.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)

Screwing a virgin is just like necrophilia, just warmer.

 I'm doing OK.  I, slightly, damage my left rotator cuff but have gotten over it and am back to working out.

 It feels pretty good when you catch some chick checking out your ass.  I had a good experience this afternoon.  I went out to get some chow (sadly, not healthy food).  I was walking out just as this hot women came walking in.  It was sudden and we both instantly started checking each other out from head to toe.  We made eye contact, smiled slightly embarrassed smiles, and both went on.

 I also just turned 33 and still feel like I'm 20.

 Why the 80 work weeks?


----------



## MyK (Oct 14, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Screwing a virgin is just like necrophilia, just warmer.
> 
> I'm doing OK.  I, slightly, damage my left rotator cuff but have gotten over it and am back to working out.
> 
> ...





 chump


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> chump


 ???


----------



## MyK (Oct 14, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> ???



some hot chick checks you out up and down and the best you can do is get embarrassed and walk away!!!!!!!

heres a hint, next time a good looking female shows interest in you, start a conversation!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> some hot chick checks you out up and down and the best you can do is get embarrassed and walk away!!!!!!!
> 
> heres a hint, next time a good looking female shows interest in you, start a conversation!


 In most situations, it's not proper to check out someone of the opposite sex like they're a slab of beef.  Which is what we both did, hence the embarrassment.

 Plus, my SO wouldn't have liked it if I had started up a conversation.  If I _was _going to start up a conversation with someone I met on the street, it would have been with the chick who flashed me.


----------



## MyK (Oct 14, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> In most situations, it's not proper to check out someone of the opposite sex like they're a slab of beef.  Which is what we both did, hence the embarrassment.



   



			
				cfs3 said:
			
		

> Plus, my SO wouldn't have liked it if I had started up a conversation.  If I _was _going to start up a conversation with someone I met on the street, it would have been with the chick who flashed me.



was your "SO" there????  NO...

next time don't act like a chump and jump on that grenade soldier!!!!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> was your "SO" there????  NO...
> 
> next time don't act like a chump and jump on that grenade soldier!!!!!!!


  Please, tell me you're joking.  How old are you?


----------



## MyK (Oct 14, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Please, tell me you're joking.  How old are you?



serious, 25!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)

You'll be having a lot of bad relationships, my friend.  Then again, I practice fidelity and I'm still in a crappy relationship...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 14, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> In most situations, it's not proper to check out someone of the opposite sex like they're a slab of beef. Which is what we both did, hence the embarrassment.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)

What's the matter?  Have a seizure?  Couldn't stop hitting the keyboard?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)

Seizure post times 10:



			
				ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> ihateschoolmt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

>





			
				ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

>





			
				ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

>


----------



## MyK (Oct 14, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> You'll be having a lot of bad relationships, my friend.  Then again, I practice fidelity and I'm still in a crappy relationship...




if you dont understand women, then you dont understand women, theres nothing i can do for you!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes I do. 
1) Robert
2) Mudge
3) Dg806
4) the rest of the Mods
5) Lam
6) Foremanrules
7) All the teenagers
8) YOU


----------

